# Game #22 (12/14): Los Angeles Lakers @ Memphis Grizzlies



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Los Angeles Lakers (11-10) @ Memphis Grizzlies (13-7)

FedExForum (Memphis)









Date: Wednesday, December 14th
Time: 5:00 pm

*Television:*















KCAL NBALP

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































D. Stoudamire E. Jones S. Battier P. Gasol L. Wright 





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom B. Cook C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Kwame Brown
Devean George
Sasha Vujacic
Luke Walton

Memphis Grizzlies





























Antonio Burks
Mike Miller
Jake Tsakalidis
Hakim Warrick

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Grizzlies*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 31.4</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Pau Gasol 18.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 9.4</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Pau Gasol 9.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.6</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Damon Stoudamire 4.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 1.9</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Eddie Jones 1.6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm 1.1</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Pau Gasol 2.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm .520</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>John Thomas 1.000</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker .409</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Shane Battier .487</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Sasha Vujacic .933</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Damon Stoudamire .884</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>14-7</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>13-7</td><td>0.5</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>13-8</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>11-10</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>10-12</td><td>5.0</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>1. San Antonio Spurs</td><td>17-4</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>2. Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>14-7</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>3. Minnesota Timberwolves</td><td>12-8</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>4. Dallas Mavericks</td><td>15-6</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>5. Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>13-7</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>6. Phoenix Suns</td><td>13-7</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>7. Golden State Warriors</td><td>13-8</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>8. Denver Nuggets</td><td>12-10</td><td>5.5</td><tr align=center><td>9. Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>11-10</td><td>6.0</td><tr align=center><td>10. Sacramento Kings</td><td>10-12</td><td>7.5</td></table>

Poster child for perfect teammate
Eddie Jones' veteran influence instrumental in Grizzlies' success
By Ronald Tillery
December 14, 2005










Dahntay Jones never owned a poster, even though he idolized the prominent Los Angeles Lakers swingman.

Nothing has changed since the Grizzlies' third-year guard has become a teammate of Eddie Jones. 

Dahntay Jones still doesn't own a poster.

But he's seeing first-hand the reasons he's always hung such admiration for Eddie Jones in his sports psyche.

"He's a role model more than anything," Dahntay Jones said. "He doesn't know this, but Eddie was one of my favorite players growing up, so it's great to have a chance to learn from him." 

[More in URL]

Quote of the Night: 
_"We're not amazed, to say the least. We are enthralled by it, and it's a beautiful thing to see, 
but it's something that we've grown accustomed to over the years."_
 - 12/12: Phil Jackson on Kobe Bryant against the Mavs

Grizzlies Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

We may need to start Kwame or at least put him in early to guard Pao so that he does get hot Like Garnett a couple of games ago.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i have a feeling kwame will contain gasol to under 20 pts

lakers win by 8 

with kobe scoring 40 and odom scoring 20 :biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe needs to get it in gear. He completely stinks up the joint everytime we play Memphis. Because of this, I fear he will try to force shots early and take the team way out of rhythm just to prove a point. Also, Gasol is not soft like his critics always say. Stick Kwame on him and be a man. Don't give up easy block shots like last game against the Grizzlies. I'm not ready to predict a win. But this is no doubt a winnable game.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

"PASS THE DAMN BALL"

solution for the lakers to win


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kobe needs to get it in gear. He completely stinks up the joint everytime we play Memphis. Because of this, I fear he will try to force shots early and take the team way out of rhythm just to prove a point. Also, Gasol is not soft like his critics always say. Stick Kwame on him and be a man. Don't give up easy block shots like last game against the Grizzlies. I'm not ready to predict a win. But this is no doubt a winnable game.


Well, his career high (56 points in 3 qtrs) came against the Griz, so it hasn't been all bad....


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Well, his career high (56 points in 3 qtrs) came against the Griz, so it hasn't been all bad....


:laugh: Four years ago. What's he done lately?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Rawse said:


> :laugh: Four years ago. What's he done lately?


Less than 3 years ago actually. And don't be surprised if he goes for 50 again.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

EHL said:


> Less than 3 years ago actually. And don't be surprised if he goes for 50 again.


Au contraire, my friend.

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kobe_bryant/

I remember watching that game in agony. :|


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

LOL, I knew rawse would make an appearance in here to hype up Dougie Jones!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

madskillz1_99 said:


> LOL, I knew rawse would make an appearance in here to hype up Dougie Jones!


I haven't hyped up anyone.

But if Kobe sucks it up again like he has the last six or seven times he's played Memphis (I think he may still hold the all-time record in the Forum for worst single-game FG% - min. 10 shots...), well, we know why.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kobe needs to continue to pass the ball and run the offense , If he does that we should be just fine and come out with a win . Kwame isnt going to have to play some of his best D on Gasol , The bench needs to produce some points as well , Smush needs to be consistent with his scoring . Chris IMO has been playing good...well good for being chris.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Rawse said:


> Au contraire, my friend.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kobe_bryant/
> 
> I remember watching that game in agony. :|


Ah yes, good call.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Memphis has owned us the past couple years.

But you know what? That's ok, because no matter what happens tomorrow...we will still have won at least 4 out of 6 on the road trip and will be heading back home with a .500 record at worst.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

If Phil is smart he'll start Kwame. As long as Kwame uses his bulk, plays physical and does not let Gasol get into a good rhythm we'll be alright. We should put a lotta different guys on Gasol to wear him down. WE NEED TO GUARD THE 3PT LINE!!! With Damon, Eddie, B-Jax, Mike Miller and Shane on that team. We just cant let them get into a good shooting rhythm. We should really attack the basket and give it to our bigs, since Gasol is a HORRIBLE defender. What worries me is that they have good defenders at the wings, maybe Odom should post up a lot this game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

No if he's smart.. He wont play Mihm and Kwame together.. They are dead together..


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Lakers +6.5 pts anyone?

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=224577


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

If Kobe is himself the Lakers should win considering they are a considerably better team in December than in November, which I attribute to the triangle learning curve. If Kobe gets slapped around by the Grizz again they'll lose in blowout fashion to this remarkably good Grizzlies team.

By the way, who says Jerry West still doesn't have the touch? Bow down to the greatness of West slaves!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I got the Lakers @ 500 Ucash points!



thekid said:


> Lakers +6.5 pts anyone?
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=224577


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Thank you Brian34Cook for starting the thread. 

The Lakers are a legittimate team if they win Grizz. tonight. Grizz are also hungry after loosing 2 games. Their D is excellent.. But our tringle is answer for their D. all we need to do is put pressure defense on Pau Gasol and Eddie Jones. Kobe needs to be careful wit Eddie Jones.

I think Laker will win tonight. My gut feeling.. :angel: 

GO LAKERS :clap:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lineup change for tonight since Battier isnt starting.. 

Smush, Sasha, Kobe, Lamar, Chris against Damon, Eddie, Miller, Gasol, Lorenzen


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice start early on.. 8-2 lead


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lakers on good start 8-2


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Gasol looks like a freak with the beard. He grew beard as other teammates calling him a girly man.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

56 points in 3 qtrs is just amazing.

so gay that phil didnt let him go for 60 :no:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Disgusting game by Kobe out there.. But has Dahntay with 2 fouls..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobes shot selection isnt exactly off to a good start tonight.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Theres the Brown I know... Clueless on where to stand, unable to rebound even if it comes directly at him. :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

AHAHAHAH Brown missed another easy rebound. AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH

Kid or not, at least Bynum can get those types of rebounds.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kwame.. Pathetic.. Cant box out and grab the rebound from Pau and the Grizzlies drain a three because he didnt try and guard the 3..

Well Smush just made a three.. 

Pau just had another o board..

PATHETIC!!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

guys who is guarding Gasol and miller


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Kwame.. Pathetic.. Cant box out and grab the rebound from Pau and the Grizzlies drain a three because he didnt try and guard the 3..
> 
> Well Smush just made a three..
> 
> ...



Pretty sad when Luke walton standing next to Brown out rebounds brown.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> guys who is guarding Gasol and miller


Well Kwame is suppose to be.. Not workin.. I thought Lamar did OK on him!

And Miller.. Sasha and George were for the most part.. 2 fouls each..

:curse: :curse: :curse: 

Pathetic job that quarter.. Lead only 22-16


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Finally! A good play by Brown.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sometimes when I watch Brown he reminds me of Elden Campbell... Kind of lazy on rebounding and overall presense. Although he has picked it up in the last few minutes, sometimes he stands there and lets rebounds come to him. It's annoying.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brown definatly looks better at the Center position.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice steal by brown.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Big 3 by sasha. lakers lead by 8..

Are Shane Battier and Bobby jackson not playing?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, is Brown actually boxing out??????


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Halftime: Lakers 45 - Grizzlies 37

Lamar: 19 min, 9 pts, 5 boards, 3 dimes
Kobe: 20 Min, 14 pts, 6 boards, 2 dimes
Mihm: 8 min, 3 pts, 5 boards
Sasha: 10 min, 3 pts, 1 assist
Smush: 21 min, 7 pts, 2 boards
Kwame: 16 min, 5 pts, 3 boards
Laron: 4 min, 1 board
Luke: 8 min, 2 pts, 5 boards, 2 dimes
Cook: 4 min, 2 pts
George: 5 min, 2 boards


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Besides those first few possessions where Kwame forgot to rebound, he has been having a very solid game. Denying Gasol position and points in general, and actually showing some good offensive presense. Finally, Kwame is starting to wake up!!!

Great half. Kobe plays mediocre and the Lakers have something like a 10 point lead? My god, this team may actually be a worth a damn outside of Kobe and Odom.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

EHL said:


> Besides those first few possessions where Kwame forgot to rebound, he has been having a very solid game. Denying Gasol position and points in general, and actually showing some good offensive presense. Finally, Kwame is starting to wake up!!!
> 
> Great half. Kobe plays mediocre and the Lakers have something like a 10 point lead? My god, this team may actually be a worth a damn outside of Kobe and Odom.


 :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

EHL said:


> Besides those first few possessions where Kwame forgot to rebound, he has been having a very solid game. Denying Gasol position and points in general, and actually showing some good offensive presense. Finally, Kwame is starting to wake up!!!
> 
> Great half. Kobe plays mediocre and the Lakers have something like a 10 point lead? My god, this team may actually be a worth a damn outside of Kobe and Odom.



Yeah, its amazing what following the actual offense and playing defense can accomplish. And of course simply passing.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe heating up...Kwame continuing to play well...defense is great (other than Sasha getting burned EVERY time down the floor against Miller)...

I'm very surprised to see us 45-37 up at halftime. If we can pull this one out, it truly will show that we have a solid team.

I'm thrilled to see Kwame getting big minutes and the fact that he is playing so aggressively on the offensive end. He even had a nice steal, forced a TO or two and swatted the crap out of someone's lay-up attempt.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Kobe made last 6 shots. WHooooo


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

reverse by Kobe... He is getting Hot man...he was 2-8 in 2nd qtr not he is 9-15 great come back


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Laker lead us up by 14 :banana:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Up to 16.. WOW!!!


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

kobe n co. are en fuego out of halftime


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

lead yp by 19 LMAO


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow this is amazing.. Dont give up guys.. Who honestly thought they may go 5-1 on the roadtrip? Not me..


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

KOBE FOR THREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 19 point lead


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

are shane battier and Bobby jackson hurt? why are theu not playing ?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> are shane battier and Bobby jackson hurt? why are theu not playing ?


Bobby - pulled hamstring

Shane - strained index finger


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Wow this is amazing.. Dont give up guys.. Who honestly thought they may go 5-1 on the roadtrip? Not me..


right.. not even in my dreams. I was thinking 2-4 would be great. But this is awesome. We would have won against minny if Phil didn't screwed up with matching with timeberwolves


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Bobby - pulled hamstring
> 
> Shane - strained index finger



lol bobby J is great PG but with his injury problems he is going no where. Shane's is fake injury to avoid Kobe..


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:



> lol bobby J is great PG but with his injury problems he is going no where. Shane's is fake injury to avoid Kobe..


EDIT- Disagree without getting personal or don't post at all


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

WTF. I just tuned in and we are up 21? 

Total role reversal from last game.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

some one said Dhantey Jones is a kobe stopper. Not today for sure


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This is very good stuff. This team has some serious confidence right now! I expect Memphis to make a run some time or another. Hopefully we can withstand it.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

What a great 3rd quarter..........For us. We're are playing like a team! Phil has made this team a respectable one, I just came back so im not sure what the starting line up is , BTW how many points does Lamar have?


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

no one is a kobe stopper, igudala got lucky his best defensive game when kobe was on his worst offensive game


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> BTW how many points does Lamar have?


he has 14 at the moment..


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

un be lie ve ab le so far, everybodies playin well


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

KobeBryant08 said:


> no one is a kobe stopper, igudala got lucky his best defensive game when kobe was on his worst offensive game


 Iguodala didn't really stop him. Philly used the Jordan Rules.. When Kobe tries to take on four, he usually stops himself.. Not tonight


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Who was it that brought up the correlation between good games by Smush and wins?


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

i got 1000 on 2nite's game, this is lookin good for me. You should get double the points if the team you pick doubles the spread...


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow! 79-57, just whipping the Grizzlies! I'm giddy over here.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

No more Kobe or Lamar. Rest =


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

On another note, I think Kwame has been looking at my avatar for the past 2 games.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> On another note, I think Kwame has been looking at my avatar for the past 2 games.


Kwame today 8 pts, 4 boards, 1 stl , 1 blk pretty good. few more boards would be great


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> Kwame today 8 pts, 4 boards, 1 stl , 1 blk pretty good. few more boards would be great


Hes looking a lot more comfortable on the floor, he doesn't look so lost and is actually aggressive on both ends.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

im finding it difficult to belive the score that im seeing...is someone pulling a prank on nba.com?? Someone with visual proof let me know!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

HallOfFamer said:


> On another note, I think Kwame has been looking at my avatar for the past 2 games.


Or maybe he finally noticed my sig and realized that a lot of people are counting on him!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Or maybe he finally noticed my sig and realized that a lot of people are counting on him!


Heh, I added Kwame in my sig a couple weeks ago when everyone was just ragging on him and people were seeing that Caron had a big game. A lot of our fans our a little impatient, though 2 games isn't exactly absolute proof that he'll be great, it sure is a good sign. I just didn't like that after a couple games, everyone was saying it was an absolute disasterous trade.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

hmmm.... looks like the Danny Jones couldn't stop Kobe tonight, but in his defense, he does have zero points and fouls.... 

Where is rawse now?


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

who is on the court right now for the lakers?


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

KobeBryant08 said:


> who is on the court right now for the lakers?


Sasha
Wafer
Bynum
Luke
Green


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> Sasha
> Wafer
> Bynum
> Luke
> Green


Wafer isnt even activated :laugh: I think you mean profit.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

^oh damn all the reserves, funny thing is wafer isnt even listed on the nba.com boxscore for the game :rofl:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Wafer isnt even activated :laugh: I think you mean profit.


OH, LOL. :laugh:

I saw a light skinned guy and thought it was Wafer. :biggrin: 

Bynum had a nice block btw.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Kobe never plays the 4th quarter against the Grizzlies, hehe.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:sigh: Cook only plays 5 minutes in a blowout.. Oh well.. they win 94-79

Everyone scored for the Lakers that played..


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

edit: I cant read

Mavs/Suns game is good.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

HallOfFamer said:


> Kobe never plays the 4th quarter against the Grizzlies, hehe.


 :laugh:

When is the last time we blew out a good team?


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

The next homestand looks pretty tough with the Wizards, Rockets, and Mavs coming into play. Lets home this good stretch keeps up at home.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> :laugh:
> 
> When is the last time we blew out a good team?


Probably Denver early in the season, pretty good team.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

damn the pacific went from a joke division to the real deal, kinda annoying lol


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Hell of a game fellas. Things are starting to click. Now we need to keep this intensity at home. :clap:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

yes we are playin so good lately!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Nice win, and we now are tied with Denver for 8th in the West. (Lakers hold tie breaker against the Nuggets)


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

EAT IT GRIZZLIES!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I caught the tail end of the game on the radio coming home from work. Can someone tell me what the key factors where in winning the game? Was it our defense?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

cant watch the match damn.. i predicted lakers go 4-2 on this trip and i think it just crazy but the fact it is crazier! Go lakers!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Our defense was great, but i think this game was won on the boards. We outrebounded them buy a large margin. These rebounds led to some fastbreak points (along with a few steals from Smush and Sasha) that got us into an offensive rhythm. We just took off from there. Thats just what i got from the game.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

No words describe how great this road trip has been. The Lakers have been an elite team on this trip, going 5-1, playing very solid defense, while also being an extremely efficient and trusting scoring squad; making the extra pass and not over-shooting (I'm looking at you Kobe). Odom brought *IT* the entire trip, well done. Walton provided some key plays and as always initiated the offense well. Sasha showed signs of life as a shooter and played impressive defense (except for today against Miller), I'm shocked he was able to D up his man consistently considering how slow he is latterally. Smush brought it most nights and was key to several victories, with his defense finally coming back around to what it was before, which was very good. And Kwame showed signs of life against Dallas and Memphis on both sides of the ball, and keep in mind he is playing injured.

What else can I say, I'm fairly stunned they were able to perform so well on the road so early in the season. I thought their triangle learning curve wouldn't catch up until around February but I'm glad I was wrong. 

My readjusted Laker win total barring injuries; 50 wins, 5th seed.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

EHL said:


> My readjusted Laker win total barring injuries; 50 wins, 5th seed.


 :eek8: 


:wordyo:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

EHL said:


> No words describe how great this road trip has been. The Lakers have been an elite team on this trip, going 5-1, playing very solid defense, while also being an extremely efficient and trusting scoring squad; making the extra pass and not over-shooting (I'm looking at you Kobe). Odom brought *IT* the entire trip, well done. Walton provided some key plays and as always initiated the offense well. Sasha showed signs of life as a shooter and played impressive defense (except for today against Miller), I'm shocked he was able to D up his man consistently considering how slow he is latterally. Smush brought it most nights and was key to several victories, with his defense finally coming back around to what it was before, which was very good. And Kwame showed signs of life against Dallas and Memphis on both sides of the ball, and keep in mind he is playing injured.
> 
> What else can I say, I'm fairly stunned they were able to perform so well on the road so early in the season. I thought their triangle learning curve wouldn't catch up until around February but I'm glad I was wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> Nice, but me im a bit more optimistic! 55 wins 4th seed!


Huh? You're joking right? That would mean we have to go 43-17 the rest of the way!!!


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Huh? You're joking right? That would mean we have to go 43-17 the rest of the way!!!


Never underestimate the heart of a champion :biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I can dig 50 wins assuming we don't have a major injury. Hopefully we don't peak too early.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

It should be reiterated that they played very good Western Conference teams; Minny, Grizzlies, and Mavs, and a couple solid (at worst mediocre) Eastern teams in the Bucks and Bulls. All on the road. This was no fluke. It would be a fluke if it was a 3 or 4 game streak against below average teams, but it wasn't. And they were showing signs the week before the road trip.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

EHL said:


> It should be reiterated that they played very good Western Conference teams; Minny, Grizzlies, and Mavs, and a couple solid (at worst mediocre) Eastern teams in the Bucks and Bulls. All on the road. This was no fluke. It would be a fluke if it was a 3 or 4 game streak against below average teams, but it wasn't. And they were showing signs the week before the road trip.


talk about a change of attitude..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'd still be surprised if they win 50 games.. 45 at most..


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

madskillz1_99 said:


> hmmm.... looks like the Danny Jones couldn't stop Kobe tonight, but in his defense, he does have zero points and fouls....
> 
> Where is rawse now?


I'm where I always am.

Bet you didn't think you'd have to wait an entire calendar year to ask that question though.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

dannyM said:


> talk about a change of attitude..


My attitude never changed during the losing streak, because I knew at the time that they were lost in the sets and spacing and were missing Kwame's D and inside scoring (now that he has learned to catch the ball again). I said 46-48 before the season, so readjusting to 50 isn't that much of a change.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Great game guys! Kobe posting up is a good sign for this team. He's to be more like that. This has been a great road trip. I really thought we would be 2-4 but the lads have proven something. Let's hope this is a confidence builder for this young team.

What has been really great about this team that we are controlling the boards. We have outrebounded number of good teams, just recently Dallas and Memphis. We seems to be getting a lot of 2nd pts chance and it's an awesome feeling to see Odom is more of a greater role than just a complimentary player. 

Keep it locked!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Very nice effort last night. 

Kwame showing that he is not soft, just was playing in the wrong spot on the floor. I thought he didnt want to play the 5 spot, but he has had two good games in a row there. 

The defensive play of the night was the forced 8 second violation. 

We even got a DG#2 sighting, not George, but Green. Great effort by all.

video from NBA tv
http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...bacom/recaps/recap_314_lalmem.asx&video=blank


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*highlights from LakeShow09 @ LG*

highlights from LakeShow09 @ LG



LakeShow09 said:


> Kobe Full Court Drive AND1!!
> http://rapidshare.de/files/9198417/Kobe_Full_Court_And1_MEM.mpg.html
> 
> Kobe Sweet Reverse Layup
> ...



and from LakersPlayoffBound


> Have the Lakers finally turned the corner? I really believe so.
> 
> It's good to see our team finally blow out a team that has owned us for awhile. Man, I can't wait for Friday's game. It's been six games since I've been back at Staples.
> 
> ...


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Holy Crap^ Thanks. Repped.


----------

